# Christmas in New York



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2014)

And why it ruins you for life...http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjkiebus/reasons-christmas-in-new-york-city-ruins-you-for-life


----------



## oldman (Dec 11, 2014)

I agree. I have been to NYC many times during the Christmas season. We are going up on the 27th to see Motown on Broadway. And afterwards, hit the streets for some site seeing; Times Square, Rockefeller Center (Plaza), Grand Central Station and so on. New Yorkers have always been friendly and even friendlier during the hoidays. Probably have dinner at Sardi's, my favorite place for grilled salmon.


----------

